# Great Opening Weekend



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Had a great weekend with four friends in the outback on my property in the southern adirondacks. The outback performed flawlessly as usual and the only bad part was packing up in the rain on sunday. Here is a picture of the weekends take - good to restock the freezer on the first day. *warning - not graphic but do not view if you are not a hunter (or like minded).


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Man, I wish I had the patience to try bow hunting.
Mordern gun season's not till November here in Ky.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice
Its ben a while since I had venison

Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Nice
> Its ben a while since I had venison
> 
> Don


Maybe we will have some at Otterlake









Opening in the southern tier is 14 October so I could have a full freezer.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the successful hunt, it's been a few years for me to get one with a bow but the challenge keeps me coming back every year, or is it the time away from DW and the kids with friends and the Outback:whistling:

Bill.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Had a great weekend with four friends in the outback on my property in the southern adirondacks. The outback performed flawlessly as usual and the only bad part was packing up in the rain on sunday. Here is a picture of the weekends take - good to restock the freezer on the first day. *warning - not graphic but do not view if you are not a hunter (or like minded).


You look a lot happier than she does - congratulations! Love the chops charcoaled... It was always tradition in our camp to bake the heart in the fire with plenty of sage and sausage.

Sluggo


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Colorado's Muzzeloading Elk season was in September. Called in a few bulls. Got a 5x5 Bull and a 4x5 Buck. Great season. The OB did wonderful for 12 days dry camping.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> It was always tradition in our camp to bake the heart in the fire with plenty of sage and sausage.
> 
> Sluggo


We always pan fry it with buttermilk, slice into 1/4 inch pieces cook in iron skillet over fire or stove and then eat wrapped with a tortilla :yum


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats! Outbacks are da bomb, hunting camping or just resting!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like it is going to be a good hunting season all around.
That's one thing my family never really got into... But I sure love the venison!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice!!!

Here is my 2006 Archery 6 point from.......last night.

















We estimate his live weight at around 220 lbs.

I am bringing a hindquarter to Otter Lake to roast with the pig.....

Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You guys are all prolific. Way to go guys.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Here is my 2006 Archery 6 point from.......last night.
> 
> ...


mmmm from the looks of it, that might be grain fed







tasty


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> mmmm from the looks of it, that might be grain fed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Corn and soybeans actually.

We trimmed almost 2 inches of fat off the back of that sucker.

I always said that we can't eat the horns, so when this plump fellow came by, whammo!!!

Steve


----------

